# Samuel Gawith's Firedance Flake



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey everyone take it easy on me,this will be my first pipe baccy review. I purchased this tin after reading one of the tobaccoreviews reviews. I have tried a few of the other Gawith blends and found them to my liking. First of all this is an aromatic flake.Its fairly dark in color and may be a little on the "wet" side right out of the tin.The smell out of the tin is quite nice,a little on the order of blackberry brandy.I smoked this in a small noname apple shaped billiard that I have designated as an aromatic burner.Had a little trouble packing this as I am still trying to get the hang of how much to rub this stuff out.(It packed fairly easy after I shredded some of the longer strings)Took me a while to get it lit,and I suspect I perhaps should have allowed it to dry a while.Once lit I was a little surprised at how much smoke this gave out.The first couple of puffs were a little harsh,but quickly settled down. The taste was of a very good blackberry/raspberry nature and quite pleasant. It was not as sweet as I had expected it too be from the tin smell,but really was very good.This is in my opinion an excellent aromatic.Yes I am still a huge aromatic fan,at least the quality aromatics anyway.This is definatly one to try if you are an aromatic fan.I found it to have very little tonque bite as long as you take it easy with the puffing.It only required one relight and the taste lasted all the way to the bottom of the bowl.I would suggest however that you remove this from its original tin and jar it or at least put it in a ziplock after opening because the tin doesnt seal well after opening. Overall I would give this one a 4.5 out of 5 at least on my newbie aromatic scale.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I picked up 2oz of this from smokingpipes with my last order. I didn't really care for it, but had been wanting to try it since it listed blackberry in the description. I smoked about 1/2 a bowl and tossed the other 1/2. I didn't taste any blackberry, and it was rather harsh IMO. My wife said the room note was nasty as well. I haven't really found an aromatic yet that really suits me other than MacB Vanilla Cream. Maybe I didn't give it enough of a chance, or maybe I got a bad bag, I dunno.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This was one of my favs last winter. I'm going to have to get my hands on another tin for this winter. I love the aroma and flavor of this one-reminds me of fruitcake.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I haven't been able to catch any real berry notes when I smoke Firedance, just a harsh smoke. Those around me comment is smells like berries though. So who knows, maybe I'm just not smoking it right.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been meaning to try this one. I learned to smoke on Gawith flakes straight from the tin. If its dark and its SG flake, I'm sure I'll like it. Nice review.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> I haven't been able to catch any real berry notes when I smoke Firedance, just a harsh smoke. Those around me comment is smells like berries though. So who knows, maybe I'm just not smoking it right.


Might be smoking it fast. I get huge waves of berry notes from this one and I don't normally "taste" aros !

Nice review, btw.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Place & Date: My garage
Tobacco: SG Firedance
Tobacco Cut: Flake
Cut Width: 
Cut Length: 
Ingredients: Virginia

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 4
Condition (humidity level): 2
Smell: 6
Packing (easy to difficult): 4
Lighting (easy to difficult): 6
Taste: 6
Room Note/Aroma: 6
Consistency of taste: 6
Combustion: 6
Humidity during smoke:4 
Tongue irritations: 6
Throat irritation: 6
Satisfaction of smoke: 6
After-taste/Finish: 6
quality-price rapport: 6

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
_X_this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 96

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: This is one of the best tobaccos I have smoked. This is Best Brown Flake with a berry flavouring. Firedance is to berry what SG Chocolate flake is to Chocolate. Those of you who have had the former know what I mean; for those of you who don't, go out and get both. I rank this as one of my two favorite tobacco, and recommend it very highly.


----------

